# nach emerge --update --deep world kein einloggen möglich

## griesgram

Hi,

habe gestern nach emerge --sync ein emerge --updat --deep world gemacht. Nun kann ich mich über KDE nicht mehr einloggen

und auch über die Konsole als user oder auch als root nicht mehr.

Was ist schief gelaufen und was muß ich machen?

Bernhard

----------

## Dr. Nein

Moin

War da auch evtl. ein Update des Baselayouts mit dabei? (siehe auch hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-347512.html

Falls ja, kann es sein, dass deine Tastatur noch auf das US-Schema gestellt ist und dadurch dein Passwort falsch wird.

----------

## griesgram

Auch moin,

an der Tastatur kann es nicht liegen da ich keine Sonderzeichen, y oder sonstetwas benutze.

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

Hi,

Festplatte ist nicht voll, noch genug Platz.

Und nun?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm .. evtl. die "/etc/passwd" platt gemacht ? Starte mal mit der LiveCD und chroote in dein System. Mit "passwd" kannst du dann erstmal das Passwort für "root" wieder setzen. Danach prüfen ob deine User noch im System sind oder ob diese gelöscht wurden ("/etc/passwd").

Mfg

Sino

----------

## griesgram

@ Sino Tech

danke für den Tip, werde ich nachher probieren, wenn /etc/passwd noch in Ordnung ist welche Dateien noch überprüfen wenn ich dann

schon mal dabei bin?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

so, habe gerade über Kanotix mal in /etc/passwd hereingeschaut:

```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

cron:x:16:16:cron:/var/spool/cron:/bin/false

ftp:x:21:21::/home/ftp:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:sshd:/dev/null:/bin/false

at:x:25:25:at:/var/spool/cron/atjobs:/bin/false

squid:x:31:31:Squid:/var/cache/squid:/bin/false

gdm:x:32:32:GDM:/var/lib/gdm:/bin/false

xfs:x:33:33:X Font Server:/etc/X11/fs:/bin/false

games:x:35:35:games:/usr/games:/bin/false

named:x:40:40:bind:/var/bind:/bin/false

mysql:x:60:60:mysql:/var/lib/mysql:/bin/false

postgres:x:70:70::/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash

apache:x:81:81:apache:/home/httpd:/bin/false

nut:x:84:84:nut:/var/state/nut:/bin/false

cyrus:x:85:12::/usr/cyrus:/bin/false

vpopmail:x:89:89::/var/vpopmail:/bin/false

alias:x:200:200::/var/qmail/alias:/bin/false

qmaild:x:201:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmaill:x:202:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailp:x:203:200::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailq:x:204:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmailr:x:205:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

qmails:x:206:201::/var/qmail:/bin/false

postfix:x:207:207:postfix:/var/spool/postfix:/bin/false

smmsp:x:209:209:smmsp:/var/spool/mqueue:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

guest:x:405:100:guest:/dev/null:/dev/null

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

dhcp:x:101:407:added by portage for dhcp:/var/lib/dhcp:/bin/false

bernhard:x:1000:100::/home/bernhard:/bin/bash

rpc:x:111:111:added by portage for portmap:/dev/null:/bin/false
```

Könnt Ihr damit etwas anfangen?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, schaut eigentlich ok aus. Kann es sein, dass du vergessen hast deine Konfigurationsdateien zu updaten (mittels etc-update oder dispatch-conf)? In letzter Zeit wurden viele PAM-Konfigurationsdateien (PAM ist ein Bestandteil des Einlog-Vorgangs) geändert, eventuell funktionieren die alten Sachen nicht mehr. In diesem Fall bootest du mit einer LiveCD, chrootest und holst das mal nach.

----------

## SinoTech

Der Aufbau der zeilen ist in der "man"-Page 5 beschrieben:

```

$ man 5 passwd

```

 *man 5 passwd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The field descriptions are:
> 
>               account   the name of the user on the system.  It should not contain capital letters.
> ...

 

Ist für dich im Grunde aber unwichtig. Interessant wäre nur zu wissen ob deine Benutzer noch in der Datei enthalten sind nicht.

Mfg

Sino

@ EDIT:

```

bernhard:x:1000:100::/home/bernhard:/bin/bash

```

Deine Benutzer scheinen also noch drin zu stehen.

----------

## griesgram

Hallo,

@ mrsteven

 *Quote:*   

> Hmm, schaut eigentlich ok aus. Kann es sein, dass du vergessen hast deine Konfigurationsdateien zu updaten (mittels etc-update oder dispatch-conf)?

 

Das hatte ich nicht gemacht, zum Schluß war aber auch keine Meldung. Ich probiere es jetzt gleich auch.

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

Hi,

ein etc-update oder dipatch-conf hat auch nichts gebracht. Habe jetzt aber die Fehlermeldung beim Einloggen abgeschrieb:

```
A critical error occured.

Pleas look at KDM's logfiles for more information or contac your system Administrator.
```

Und was soll das jetzt?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## pawlak

Wie wäre es, wenn du mal in die Datei /var/log/kdm.log reinschaust?

----------

## griesgram

Stimmt  :Embarassed: 

also nun kdm.log

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Aug 11 16:45:40 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 12 20:28:34 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Aug 11 16:45:40 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 13 07:54:39 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Thu Aug 11 16:45:40 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 13 09:42:51 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Aug 13 22:00:40 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 14 07:03:43 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 14 18:35:16 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 15 19:47:47 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 16 08:56:55 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 16 09:02:51 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 16 09:06:30 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Aug 13 21:45:45 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 12 August 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 16 17:58:05 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  113 (X_KillClient)

  Value in failed request:  0x60000d

  Serial number of failed request:  170

  Current serial number in output stream:  179
```

Mit dem Error of ... kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen.

Könnt Ihr mir noch weiter helfen. Dank

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## firefly

hmm du hast wahrscheinlich durch etc-update deine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ünberschreiben

und dadruch das laden des agpgart-modules + agp-chipsatz-modules verhindert, welches der grafikkarten treiber braucht.

gruß

firefly

----------

## griesgram

aber das KDM Fenster zum Anmelden wird doch noch klar und deutlich dargestellt.

Erst wenn ich mein Passwd eingebe kommt die Fehlermeldung.

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

habe eben noch in /etc/modules.autoload hineinegeschaut. Hatte dort nur die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarten drin. Da hat sich nichts geändert. Die Grafikkarte habe ich dort auch nie angegaben.

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

Kann man denn den Zustand vor dem update herstellen?

Durch googeln oder forum suche habe ich auch noch nichts gefunden. Ist das denn noch niemanden passiert?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## SinoTech

 *griesgram wrote:*   

> Kann man denn den Zustand vor dem update herstellen?
> 
> Durch googeln oder forum suche habe ich auch noch nichts gefunden. Ist das denn noch niemanden passiert?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Wenn du "etc-update" enutzt hast nicht. Bei "dispatch-config" soviel ich weiß schon.

Wie ist es wenn du "agpgart" vorher von Hand lädst ?

```

$ modprobe agpgart

```

Mfg

Sino

----------

## griesgram

@ Sino

meinst Du nach einem chroot

 *Quote:*   

> Wie ist es wenn du "agpgart" vorher von Hand lädst ?
> 
> Code:
> 
> $ modprobe agpgart 

 

?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## griesgram

Hi,

habe es versucht mit 

```
$ modprobe agpgart
```

hatte mir dann mitgeteilt das es probleme gibt mit firmware ipw2100. Die hatte ich dann entfernt, danach nocheinmal

ein update durchgeführt aber immer noch kein einloggen möglich.

Nun -- NEUINSTALATION?

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

## SinoTech

1. "modprobe agpgart" gibt dir eine Fehlermeldung wegen der Firmware für den ipw2100 ?

2. Welche Fehlermeldung ?

3. Nana, keine Neuinstallation: Werden wir auch so irgendwie zum laufen kriegen  :Smile: 

Funktioniert das einloggen der Nutzer wieder wenn du im chroot neue Passwörter vergibst ?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## amne

Als erstes würde ich einmal überprüfen ob du dich noch auf der Konsole einloggen kannst, nicht im KDM. Mit strg-alt-f1 kannst du auf die Konsole schalten, versuch dich dort einmal einzuloggen.

----------

## griesgram

@ Sino

Fehlermeldung habe ich nicht aufgeschrieben. Passwortänderung und neuen Benutzter

hatte ich auch schon probiert

@ amne

einloggen funktioniert nicht über konsole, kdm.

Ich denke ich mache es neu. Immer wieder eine Kanotix reinschieben um email abzurufen und ähnlichen habe ich auch keine Lust mehr.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe

Gruß

Bernhard

----------

